# Wanna see what a $90,000 smoker looks like



## cromag (Sep 19, 2012)

I live in Knoxville TN which is home to Pilot travel Centers and I made a delivery to one of their truck garages where they work on Pilot tanker trucks and this was in a shop bay. Tractor trailer with nothing but smoker boxes and hot wells. Guy said it cost 90 grand













IMAG0112.jpg



__ cromag
__ Sep 19, 2012


















IMAG0113.jpg



__ cromag
__ Sep 19, 2012


















IMAG0114.jpg



__ cromag
__ Sep 19, 2012


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 19, 2012)

Talk about things that make you say WOW


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 19, 2012)

:icon_eek:

Cheers, peace and bacon grease,
~Martin


----------



## shoneyboy (Sep 19, 2012)

What I would do to play with that for a weekend !!!!


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 19, 2012)

I'ld go broke buying meat to fill that up.


----------



## beefmeister (Sep 20, 2012)

Give me that address of the shop and I'll send one of my trucks to pick it up (steal it)


----------



## sound1 (Sep 20, 2012)

I need a bigger barn.


----------



## roller (Sep 20, 2012)

Pretty cool !


----------



## junkcollector (Oct 24, 2012)

cromag, your right down the road from me, rekin they'll let us barree it for a weekend?????


----------



## smokeymatt (Nov 9, 2012)

Considering selling the house for that baby! ....i could sleep in a tent lol


----------



## wes w (Jan 3, 2013)

That's pretty awesome!


----------



## michael ark (Jan 3, 2013)

Their is a two story one on memphis craigslist. It's all stainless steel build for mim comps. They only want 25k.


----------



## rollin smoke (Jan 3, 2013)

You could actually feed and raise pigs inside of that thing before you smoke them! WOW!


----------



## humdinger (Jan 3, 2013)

That's cool, but for $90,000, I hope it can cook while rolling down the road. Now _that_ would be cool!


----------



## wes w (Jan 4, 2013)

Rollin Smoke said:


> You could actually feed and raise pigs inside of that thing before you smoke them! WOW!


LMAO!     Nothing like fresh!   :-)

Wes


----------



## kryinggame (Jan 4, 2013)

$90K for a smoker???  I bet they charge probably $20 for a 1/2 rack of ribs.  They have to charge a high amount in order to re-coup that extreme investment.

Wanna see a smoker that cost less than $300 and will make killer que:

WEBER SMOKEY MOUNTAIN BABY!!!!

ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!!


----------



## newbienc3169 (Jan 5, 2013)

You might actually be able to live in that smoker.


----------



## cromag (Jan 5, 2013)

kryinggame said:


> $90K for a smoker???  I bet they charge probably $20 for a 1/2 rack of ribs.  They have to charge a high amount in order to re-coup that extreme investment.
> 
> Wanna see a smoker that cost less than $300 and will make killer que:
> 
> ...


It's owned by the Pilot Travel Centers of America Corporation I'm sure you seen on the interstates... They pull this trailer rig out and use it for charity only so the smoked meat they give away is totally free.


----------

